# Is this of normal?



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

I've been reading about epilepsy in dogs and I'm a bit concerned because when Baxter is asleep he twitches a lot, makes funny noises and his mouth moves kind of like he is suckling or chewing. Before I read about epilepsy I thought it was normal and that he was dreaming but now concerned.

Is it normal and am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there, I don't think there is much to worry about as Darcy does this, laid asleep twitching, moaning and eye movement with twitching paws also.. I think Darcy must be dreaming when she does this...But if you are worried then a vet check would be a good idea....


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kauzy does the same thing everyday. Ihighly doubt its epilepsy. He's just just squirrels in his dreams so I say.


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

That is your dog dreaming.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Completely and absolutely normal. 

Ken


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Bella has always made noises, kicked her legs and all sorts since we've had her. Just recently she has started making a funny noise with her mouth, think she is snoring. You can hear her mouth flapping, she sounds like a mini Hoover


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Your dog is having doggy dreams = probably dreaming of pointing and flushing some birds.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby is a lively dreamer too


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I thought it was dreaming as that was what my other dogs have done but not with the chewing type thing. It was reading about that in Epilepsy that caused me to worry.

It is funny to watch bless him!

Thanks again


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I've tried to get Kauzy on video doing his dream barks cause it is a very cute sound, but he always stops as soon as I hit record


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes I think it's pretty much normal..Miley does this all the time chewing and even whining in her sleep.
We have had a Vizsla, Bijou with epilepsy before and I can tell you that's absolutely different.
Bijou has lived a nice long life despite her epilepsy and died in cancer in 2004


----------

